# 1980 Toyota Hiace Danbury conversion



## Muninn

This is my pride and joy, a V reg (1980) Toyota Hiace - known as Dot, but more commonly known as the Bananavan (long story!) I bought it a couple of months ago as an introduction to campervanning, and after realising that it was far cheaper than a VW in the same condition! I looked at several vehicles before spotting this, including Bedford Rascals, a big old Commer, and even the odd hearse!

As far as I know, there are less than 100 of this model and mark about in Britain, and even less of the camper version! It certainly turns a few heads!
It's pretty close to the original condition with very little rust. It's been reupholstered, the engine (a 1.6 petrol) is very basic and has been reconditioned and converted to unleaded. The gearbox and brakes have also been refurbed and was generally in good condition when I bought it (well, still is...). Certainly has been well looked after. As far as things to do goes, I want to design the beds so they convert into a double (on request of the wife!), need to fix the exhaust, get some straps for the pop top instead of boot laces, and sort the internal electrics out so it runs on a separate battery.

Here's a couple of photos I have on the computer. I'll take some more on my travels and upload if there is interest...

1) Parked up on Snake Pass:






2) On the beach near Barmouth (no I didn't overnight it there):





3) A look inside - got a sink and twin hob/grill in there, cat doesn't usually travel:


----------



## frogdude

Very nice. That's my kind of 'van - much more individual than a vw. Looks in brilliant shape too!


----------



## ellisboy

Nice looking van :cool1:


----------



## cooljules

i like it, its different and ugly....and yes i agree, lots of VW's are way overpriced!!!! stupid money even.

i spent many years only having old Toyota's, from the 70 and 80's..i loved them.   you say its a 1.6, so is it the 2TB engine?   (2RG is the same block, but twin cam).   thats the only 1.6 engine i can think of from that time.. (i had lots of them, great engines........)

please take some more fotos. where are you?

i prefer to look at the older ugly not so common campers, rather than the big square white ones, that look a little like a posh plastic bungalow


----------



## Muninn

Thanks all... yeah it's in good nick given the reputation of Japanese vehicles of the period. It has been resprayed in the recent past - it was a slightly darker yellow looking at the exposed paint on the inside, however there is very little sign of filler on the bodywork. The underside is very good, got it on the litter when I bought it, and it is well coated up. May need to do it again next year mind. Don't want the dreaded "R" taking hold.

@Cooljules - not sure what the engine is to be honest (I'm getting up to speed with the mechanicals), but when I get round to taking some more photos I'll open up the engine bay for a shot or two. I know it is a 1587cc, 66hp model if that's any help - from the *original* Danbury brochure I have...

Oh and beauty is in the eye of the beholder  I love the looks of it, very "of it's age", and certainly different, I've always preferred not to follow the crowd in many respects... I'm Mansfield based if yer ever about this way, pop in for a look!


----------



## cooljules

Muninn said:


> Thanks all... yeah it's in good nick given the reputation of Japanese vehicles of the period. It has been resprayed in the recent past - it was a slightly darker yellow looking at the exposed paint on the inside, however there is very little sign of filler on the bodywork. The underside is very good, got it on the litter when I bought it, and it is well coated up. May need to do it again next year mind. Don't want the dreaded "R" taking hold.
> 
> @Cooljules - not sure what the engine is to be honest (I'm getting up to speed with the mechanicals), but when I get round to taking some more photos I'll open up the engine bay for a shot or two. I know it is a 1587cc, 66hp model if that's any help - from the *original* Danbury brochure I have...
> 
> Oh and beauty is in the eye of the beholder  I love the looks of it, very "of it's age", and certainly different, I've always preferred not to follow the crowd in many respects... I'm Mansfield based if yer ever about this way, pop in for a look!


 
well thats exactly the same spec as the 2TB engine, had many cars with that engine, its a fantasticly reliable pushrod engine, chain driven too!  pretty economicle if you take it steady.

I goto a place not too far, next to matlock, off there next week or week after from fri to sun, just take the dogs and its a great place, cromford canal.

would like to see some more fotos of it.

best place for info is join the Toyota Enthusiasts Club, i was in it all the times i had Toyotas, but that hasnt been for 6 years now.   good place for parts info etc.


----------



## Firefox

I think it's a great looking van. Superb colour, and definitely a classic now too :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 775

a very nice van ,can only appreciate in price over the next few years .dont know if you are into the classic car shows ,but thats a great one to show .


----------



## Deleted member 775

looking at your pictures ,you talk about wanting the rear to convert into a double bed . will the table fit between the two seats  and the cushions lay out flat ,thats the usual set up .as being so original it would be a shame to rearange the interior .the table usualy fits on a wooden runner screwed to each front of the side seats ,so as when the table sits on the runners  the cushions form a bed .


----------



## Deleted member 10329

Lovely van, great colour, very fine vintage and very tidy interior - been looking for something this size myself so jealous soul here!!!


----------



## SunnyVanGirl

*Sunny, my 1976 version (but a little rustier than yours!)*

Hi Muninn, 

I like the look of your van! Here is Sunny, he is my Hiace Danbury conversion, a Japanese import from 1976. Also bought with the idea that VW's are very expensive but that's not to say rarer and 'cheaper' vans are not without their problems. We have a lot of trouble finding parts for him but love him non the less. Am saving up to sort out the worst of the rust! 

A nice couple of pictures of Sunny in France and at a festival last year


----------



## UFO

We hired a Toyota Hiace hightop campervan for 4 weeks in SE Australia in 2007.  A great van, we really liked the big windows, lots of light.  It had a U shaped seating area at the back and the table dropped down to make the bed, very comfortable although it pretty much filled the back of the van.  The layout image does not show the seating across the back of the van but you can see it in the photo.

David


----------



## cooljules

SunnyVanGirl said:


> Hi Muninn,
> 
> I like the look of your van! Here is Sunny, he is my Hiace Danbury conversion, a Japanese import from 1976. Also bought with the idea that VW's are very expensive but that's not to say rarer and 'cheaper' vans are not without their problems. We have a lot of trouble finding parts for him but love him non the less. Am saving up to sort out the worst of the rust!
> 
> A nice couple of pictures of Sunny in France and at a festival last year
> View attachment 2915
> View attachment 2914


 Are you a member of a Toyota club?  a classic club will help with the parts, as lots of them would be car related.


----------



## oldish hippy

teoc and ace answers will help you out with answers helped me with my lite ace ace answers wil help u with the mechs


----------



## Derbyshire

Awww very cute. Our first van was a Hiace, in that colour too. But a 1983 vintage.


----------



## Muninn

Wow, been away from the web a few days and plenty of comments... I'm liking being able to see similar models - I looked at a mk1 similar to Sunny, it had a few parts collected over the years, but the price was a little off putting. I know there is a chap near Corby that once ran a Toyota dealership some years ago, and still has a lot of spares for Hiaces of our vintage. If you need anything special, I can get his contact from the chap I bought the van from.

Been looking more into the double bed idea. I can modify the boards under the seats to slide over the middle, possibly with the table. The cushions fit perfectly across the width of the van, so could work well. Getting some inspiration from the old Danbury brochure I have, the pictures give an idea to the original spec.

As for these vans being common in Oz, I've had a couple of people comment on hiring the exact same thing when travelling about there. A chap I was talking to while staying in Wiltshire said it looked identical, even the colour... 

Plenty of good comments and advice, I've been looking at the Toyota Forums and Retro Rides have a couple on there too. Definitely going to show it next year, but I want to sort out some of the cosmetic giggles first.

More photos to follow - need to get on the real computer and download some...


----------



## cooljules

Muninn said:


> Wow, been away from the web a few days and plenty of comments... I'm liking being able to see similar models - I looked at a mk1 similar to Sunny, it had a few parts collected over the years, but the price was a little off putting. I know there is a chap near Corby that once ran a Toyota dealership some years ago, and still has a lot of spares for Hiaces of our vintage. If you need anything special, I can get his contact from the chap I bought the van from.
> 
> Been looking more into the double bed idea. I can modify the boards under the seats to slide over the middle, possibly with the table. The cushions fit perfectly across the width of the van, so could work well. Getting some inspiration from the old Danbury brochure I have, the pictures give an idea to the original spec.
> 
> As for these vans being common in Oz, I've had a couple of people comment on hiring the exact same thing when travelling about there. A chap I was talking to while staying in Wiltshire said it looked identical, even the colour...
> 
> Plenty of good comments and advice, I've been looking at the Toyota Forums and Retro Rides have a couple on there too. Definitely going to show it next year, but I want to sort out some of the cosmetic giggles first.
> 
> More photos to follow - need to get on the real computer and download some...


 
its rubbish really......no one here likes it ;-)

it does have charachter and i would be well impressed if it was mine.


----------



## SunnyVanGirl

Yeah that would be great if you don't mind, I am always on the look out for parts contacts!


----------



## Viktor

You might give Wellhouse Leisure a shout as they hold lots of parts for Toyota conversions though I don't know how many
years back they can supply.  I do know they send parts worldwide for customers and heard a non customer from Switzerland
who was rear ended obtained the replacement parts from them.


----------



## saltair

*1978 Toyota Hiace Rio Camper*

Hi I bought a 1978 Toyota Hiace Rio Camper last summer here on the Isle of Man.



Currently getting rust removed and new brakes/bushes etc, but hopefully back on the road for Easter 

Doesn't have much of an interior and the previous owner white glossed the dashboard (yes really)

Pop top sleeping area works ok but needs some tlc.

Other than that its a lovely van and only done 38,000 since 1978!

Will post some more pics soon.

Nick


----------



## saltair

*1978 Toyota Hiace Rio Camper*

Hi I bought a 1978 Toyota Hiace Rio Camper last summer here on the Isle of Man.

View attachment 51244

Currently getting rust removed and new brakes/bushes etc, but hopefully back on the road for Easter 

Doesn't have much of an interior and the previous owner white glossed the dashboard (yes really)

Pop top sleeping area works ok but needs some tlc.

Other than that its a lovely van and only done 38,000 since 1978!

Will post some more pics soon.

Nick


----------



## phillybarbour

Great looking van love the colour, not sure the Scottish National Park men would agree. Nice to have something no one else has.


----------



## saltair

Not bad for £500 eh

How you do you mean about the colour?


----------



## trixie88

saltair said:


> Hi I bought a 1978 Toyota Hiace Rio Camper last summer here on the Isle of Man.
> 
> View attachment 51244
> 
> Currently getting rust removed and new brakes/bushes etc, but hopefully back on the road for Easter
> 
> Doesn't have much of an interior and the previous owner white glossed the dashboard (yes really)
> 
> Pop top sleeping area works ok but needs some tlc.
> 
> Other than that its a lovely van and only done 38,000 since 1978!
> 
> Will post some more pics soon.
> 
> Nick



hope you can post pics of interior...did you say you paid 500 for it......jolly good.........quite q bit larger than my/our lightace....lovely vehicles...good luck.  maybe you will get it to thre rutland meet.


----------



## saltair

*Rutland Meet?*



trixie88 said:


> hope you can post pics of interior...did you say you paid 500 for it......jolly good.........quite q bit larger than my/our lightace....lovely vehicles...good luck.  maybe you will get it to thre rutland meet.



Hi Trixie88 thanks for the reply - 

When I get it back from the workshop I will post some interior pics. Looks like the interior of this one:




And yes, £500 

Spent £1000 on it already though removing rust and replacing suspension bushes, fuel lines, engine overhaul, brakes and tyres.

What Rutland meet do you mean?


----------

